# Looks like diesel is catching on!



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Motortrend reports that Chevrolet will offer a diesel engine in its North American Cruze. Here is the link. http://forums.motortrend.com/70/861...can-cruze-to-offer-a-diesel-engine/index.html


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

I think it's great as I've been mentioning Diesels in the USA for around 10 years now on USA based BMW forums I've been on!

Although the sector is growing in the USA, if petrol prices pretty much stay around the $3 USD /gallon level year in year out, I think Diesel will still say a smaller percentage of overall private car use in the USA. In the UK, before Diesel got popular, the price of the fuel was significantly less than petrol. As our prices rose ever higher, more people switched to Diesel and the government realised why and quickly jacked the price of Diesel up to be some pence higher than petrol as it stands now and today. Of course, we pay approximatley 3 times as much as the USA at the pumps so, Diesel cars are very very popular in the UK due to the sheer cost and an effort to get as best value for money as possible. 

I doubt the same will happen in the USA just yet!
Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Saintor -> Faintor


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

andyffer said:


> Saintor -> Faintor


NO! NO! NO!  DIESEL IS DOOMED! Underpowered gassers with fart pipes (for the true sports car experience) are our future. :angel:

P.S. If you don't get the joke, don't bother flaming me. :tsk:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

As much as I'm excited about this, kinda worried if this really takes off lol. As it is, I'm paying $3.71 per gallon. Hate to see the supply/demand ratios worsen for ULSD!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Competition is good and will entice BMW to offer some of the lower range diesels here. This is probable anyways with the new CAFE standards in a few years.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

magbarn said:


> As much as I'm excited about this, kinda worried if this really takes off lol. As it is, I'm paying $3.71 per gallon. Hate to see the supply/demand ratios worsen for ULSD!


The US ships its excess diesel to Europe. So increased diesel popularity here will mean higher prices in Europe. :yikes:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

aborwick said:


> Motortrend reports that Chevrolet will offer a diesel engine in its North American Cruze. Here is the link. http://forums.motortrend.com/70/861...can-cruze-to-offer-a-diesel-engine/index.html


It is probably based Holden Cruze CDX > http://www.holden.com.au/vehicles/cruze/cdx/specifications

The car produces approximately 147 horsepower and 235 feet-pounds of torque.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Considering all the commercial diesel vehicles in use, both on road and off road, I wonder how much impact even a tenfold increase in diesel passenger vehicle would have on total demand.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Penguin said:


> Considering all the commercial diesel vehicles in use, both on road and off road, I wonder how much impact even a tenfold increase in diesel passenger vehicle would have on total demand.


Not much, relative to Europe. Whereas trains are huge in Europe for cargo, North America has a notably higher proportion of Class 8 trucks sucking up diesel, so even a ten-fold increase in passenger diesel vehicles would barely make a dent in on-road diesel consumption.

I think we'll see a lot of diesel vehicles be made available once the EU 6 emissions kick in in 2014...there is a three-fold reduction in NOx mandated under EU 6 (from current EU 4), and it will most likely require SCR in the majority of vehicles. Ironically, North American EPA "Tier 2 Bin 5" emissions are far more restrictive right now than the European EU 4 standard (see chart below). It's only a matter of time before the increased cost of N.A. diesel emission technology is essentially the same as European, and there is less reason not to offer a wider range of diesel engines.

Cheers
D


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just can't help but wonder if the diesel Cruze actually makes it here. I remember reading the Accord was a definite then it turned out not to be. I also remember reading about 1/2 ton trucks would be a definite and pretty sure at least Ford backed out of that plus yet to see an offering from anyone else. All of it leaves me wondering when I read about a new diesel car coming to the states if that car will in fact actually come. I want to see a CDI Sonata come stateside but reading the CEO's comments on diesels in the states leads me to believe that will never happen.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Wait until the wheels finish coming off the Middle East and fuel prices rocket back up to $4-$5. We'll start to see more diesel then I would guess.


----------

